# Loss of Signal on AOKP build 38 Mesmerize



## bigpeters (Jun 25, 2012)

I am running Devious aokp_mesmerizemtd_build-38 with the 3.1.10_IcyGlitch_SkunkWorks_I500 kernal. I am using the EH09 modem, as I have not found any others that give me any connection at all. My Mesmerize is a later build, and came with 2.3 from the factory. This seems to prevent me from using older modems from 2.2 and earlier. I have tried what I believe to be different radios, such as JPG, JPX, and JP9. I am flashing these thru Clockworkmod 5, many of them fail with a Status 7, and the ones that do flash seem to make no difference. I have tried different builds of AOKP and have had the same problems, but have not tried any other ICS roms.

I experience this mainly while using both the gps and streaming radio together, but rarely when I am not using either as well. My signal will drop off, and the phone will remain stuck in airplane mode until a reboot. My wife has the same phone, with the same build number, IMM76I, and is experiencing the same problems. 

I'm not sure what else to try, I am loving AOKP, and going back to 2.3 does not sound like a good option to me. Anyone had any luck with radios other that EH09 on a newer Mesmerize?


----------



## Alexander Landry (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm running into this same issue. The streaming isn't even required. My use case is normally Runkeeper (GPS with initial aGPS lockon) and Google Music (normally offline, over headphones or Bluetooth) and it'll fail.


----------



## bigpeters (Jun 25, 2012)

After dealing with this a few more days, I have found that it seems to be happening when I have wifi on, but am using 3g, and am using the GPS. I have not experienced any loss of signal with GPS turned off, and it is much less common with wifi turned off.


----------

